# NauticStar Boats



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Was looking at the nauticstar boats at Harbor View Marine. Any opinions on boat or dealer trying to make a decision on a few models and manufacturers. Thanks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Too many good used boats out there for the money for me to justify spending the outrageous amounts they are asking for new boats these days....Thats just me though.


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Check your PM’s


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I’ve fished on a few of them and to me they ain’t worth the money they ask for them. Also like JD said a 2-3 year old boat will be a fraction of new.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Nautic Star is on the low end of the spectrum. Has lower resale value. I agree with the other guys on used. Maybe you could ask when you find an actual owner of one. The dealer may give you a reference


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

I looked at them there too. I wasn't overly impressed.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the information any recommendations for a inshore bay boat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was looking at Nautic Star a while back but after talking to several members who work around all kinds of boats...I've looked at others. Really all depends on how much change you wanna drop...and ifin you are looking at strictly inshore or a multi-purpose sled.


----------



## Bigdaddy65 (Aug 8, 2016)

I had a 2100 bay. Loved it


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I bought a 2016 NauticStar 224 XTS (new) last September from Harbor View Marine and was very pleased with the salesman and dealership. I had a hard top installed through them using Blue Coral Sport Fishing Towers. I'm very pleased with the boat. It's really a matter of how much coin you want to fork over. Also, Harbor View gave me a great deal on my 1995 Nitro 800XLS bass boat on a trade in.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

My salesman was David Padilla. If you go back ask for him, he was great.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

To be clear, I was less impressed with the layout than the quality. Didn't work for me.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

I appreciate all the information I know buying new you pay more upfront, but I take care of my stuff and at least I know what has been done to the boat ( don't want to work on a motor all the time). Any suggestions on other brands really would like a 20 foot inshore boat. Thanks again.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

floorguy said:


> I appreciate all the information I know buying new you pay more upfront, but I take care of my stuff and at least I know what has been done to the boat ( don't want to work on a motor all the time). Any suggestions on other brands really would like a 20 foot inshore boat. Thanks again.


Robalo, Pathfinder, Blazer Bay, Sportsmen, Key West, Skeeter, Ranger, Carolina Skiff, Sea Pro, Sea Hunt, Everglades etc... to name a few. There are dozens more. All ranging in price


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I've looked in that length and I think I was most impressed with the Robalos.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

bigrick said:


> I've looked in that length and I think I was most impressed with the Robalos.


Ya, them Robalo Caymans are sweeeeeet!!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I was talking to a buddy of mine about Nautic Stars a few days ago. He told me he personally knows 2 different people who have bought brand new Nautic Stars recently and both have had problems with the stringers delaminating inside the hull. Take it for what its worth, but this came from somebody I trust and who doesn't BS around.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I personally like the Scouts.... They a little expensive but fine sleds!


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Started looking at some other boats my budget is now at 35,000 and I am considering maybe a used boat as well thanks for the help. Yes some of the above boats are fine but pricey $$


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a 2013 NS 2200xs which is a 23' CC. Got to old for my 34' x 12' wide twin engine 1 1/2 mile per gallon tank. Everyone knows that everyone has a good time on that boat but the Captain. Anyway I digress. They (NS) take rough surf very good and they are extremely dry in 3 to 4 seas. They however r middle to a bit below middle in quality. A bunch more boats mentioned in this thread r also and a heck of a lot more expensive. Any problem I have experienced with my NS has been handled with just a phone call or Email. They use a lot of screws where they should have used bolts and a few other fit and finish could have been better. However for the money and my limited fishing it was right for me. I have 2 nephews who have lived here their entire lives and both have captains license and are probably in the top 10% as far as fishing knowledge in this area and they both love going out on this boat. It ain't an Everglades but it is a solid dry ride boat. Easy to clean easy to maintain. Just my .02


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a Ranger 23 Bay and I love it. At a budget of $35K you can’t get a new one and used Rangers are pretty rare.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

you can get a hell of a lot of boat for 35k is you go used. You can probably find something under 30 and keep some rainy day money for a re-power in the future. Or find a good hull (usually further south) and buy a new motor. If you buy a higher end boat the hulls will last forever or have a lifetime warranty, then if you have to re-power the boat you will have a warranty on the motor. 

Prices, IMO, are way more realistic down south or in LA. Check out http://www.louisianasportsman.com/
you can find any boat you want there.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Check out the forum The Hull Truth. Lots of good used boats.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I bought a NauticStar 231 Coastal from Harborview in 2016. I agree David is a good guy and he'll do you right. I know there are higher quality boats out there, but they made me an offer in order to move the boat to make room for the 2017's and the deal made it worth it. That being said, I have enjoyed the boat for its purpose. I needed something that I could haul family and friends around in for beach and beaching at Roberston Island, cruising around with comfortable seating, but still being able to fish up into 14 inches of water to get into some of the shallow basins, as well as go out on the nicer days to the Gulf for snapper, etc. I have found it to be a comfortable, multipurpose boat. I do miss having rod lockers, and I added a T-Bag under the T-top for PFD storage, but it's been a good boat. Few minor things I would have changed, for example the fuel tank won't vent properly and I can't fill it past 3/4 tank without it regurgitating gas, but in general I like it. I wouldn't buy a new NauticStar if you think you might want to re-sell it in a few years. I like Sea Hunts but they are overpriced in my opinion. Many of the brands mentioned are very good boats and it just comes down to what you want. Used is much more bang for your buck, but I bought new because we had just spent the last few years nickle and quarter'ing an old 1999 Sea Pro with a Johnson O/B to death, and in order to be able to sell the idea, I agreed to my wife's insistance of buying new for the warranty and the dependability. :thumbsup:


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks to all who have posted going to keep looking and I have started looking at some used. Also taking a day off to go to the boat show in Orange Beach next week. Thanks again.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a 2015 Scout 215 on the hull truth the guy has dropped the price on ...He's at 42K now and it has 60 hours. Ifin I was done with all my procedures and my health was 100%, I'd have it!!! It could probably be had fer 38-40K...


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Jason said:


> There is a 2015 Scout 215 on the hull truth the guy has dropped the price on ...He's at 42K now and it has 60 hours. Ifin I was done with all my procedures and my health was 100%, I'd have it!!! It could probably be had fer 38-40K...


I'm on THT boat shopping often. Seems like the best deals are to be had in the NE and Great Lakes area. Amazing how few boats are for sale within 5 hrs of Pensacola.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Jason said:


> There is a 2015 Scout 215 on the hull truth the guy has dropped the price on ...He's at 42K now and it has 60 hours. Ifin I was done with all my procedures and my health was 100%, I'd have it!!! It could probably be had fer 38-40K...


Thanks I will check it out I plan on going to the boat show on Friday thanks again


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

I have a 2007 NauticStar 2100, I have used this as a guide boat for 10 years, 0 problems, with over 20,000 hours of in the water use, I fish from 12 inches of water to 30 miles out in the gulf. Great boat for the money at half the cost of other brands


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I several friends with NauticStars and they Love them. You want be disappointed if you got one!!


----------

